
Microsoft has created its own IFTTT tool called Flow - alexkavon
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/29/11535232/microsoft-flow-ifttt-competitor
======
jwilcoxson
Seems pretty good, it has a nice selection of integrations.

What I noticed was strange was that it won't allow @gmail, @yahoo, @outlook
email addresses for signup. You need to have a custom domain.

~~~
alexkavon
Yes and they're planning to add more integrations each week.

